# pallet bands ?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

called dykyma i can get 3/4 by 60 inch pallet bands a dollar a piece anybody use these hate towaste money?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Worth a try, I guess

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407761,-157.748472


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

crapshot said:


> called dykyma i can get 3/4 by 60 inch pallet bands a dollar a piece anybody use these hate towaste money?


try here it seems they have a sample pack so you could try them yourself

http://www.dykemarubberband.com/samples.php


----------

